# CIOKS DC-10 Power Supply available in Canada?



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can get one of these in Canada?

I'd order from the US, but, i'll probably get screwed on border charges....


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You should be able to ship it through USPS into Canada Post. It's another $5-8 flat rate.
No "brokerage fee" through that method of shipping.
Exchange and taxes would be due when it shows up at the door, or when you pick it up.

I couldn't seem to find a dealer here in Canada.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

sulphur said:


> You should be able to ship it through USPS into Canada Post. It's another $5-8 flat rate.
> No "brokerage fee" through that method of shipping.
> Exchange and taxes would be due when it shows up at the door, or when you pick it up.
> 
> I couldn't seem to find a dealer here in Canada.


Ya, hoping to avoid border fees etc. I'd rather wait than have to pay.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

You can get the Eventide Powerfactor, i'm pretty sure it's the same thing.

http://www.moogaudio.com/eventide-powerfactor-p-4886.html?osCsid=a9dcd90a8002186671068e188312b716

http://www.lauzonmusic.com/accessories/products.aspx?id=708


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I am investigating bringing in some of these for the GC Gear Shop. Will advice you on availability


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Have you looked at the Fuchs P3 power pedal. I have a friend who got one at a trade show that he can sell to you.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

mrmatt1972 said:


> Have you looked at the Fuchs P3 power pedal. I have a friend who got one at a trade show that he can sell to you.


Sorry bud, i've already got a VoodooLabs PP2+, i'm looking for an upgrade.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

The Eventide one is made by Cioks...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

zurn said:


> The Eventide one is made by Cioks...


So the Eventide is coming in from Denmark as well


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So the Eventide is coming in from Denmark as well


Interesting... MOOG Audio is about 100 feet from where I am right now...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

flashPUNK said:


> Interesting... MOOG Audio is about 100 feet from where I am right now...


So maybe they are already here in Canada, just not under the CIOKS name


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So maybe they are already here in Canada, just not under the CIOKS name


That could be the deal... Maybe Eventide bought the rights to it in Canada or something? Seems like a dumb move... I wonder if these are available in the US, that would make more sense.


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

They seem to be advertising them on the US site as well, and the picture on the product page shows it as 'designed and engineered by Cioks.' Seems like a good idea to have Eventide selling the pedal. Cioks may not make as much on each pedal that way but they'll have a good chance of selling enough to make up the difference, more than if they went on their own.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

georgemg said:


> They seem to be advertising them on the US site as well, and the picture on the product page shows it as 'designed and engineered by Cioks.' Seems like a good idea to have Eventide selling the pedal. Cioks may not make as much on each pedal that way but they'll have a good chance of selling enough to make up the difference, more than if they went on their own.


When you say designed and engineered by Cioks that would indicate to me that they purchased the rights to produce his design. So they are making them elsewhere but under license by Cioks

Interesting that it did not come up today. I traded about 15 emails with him


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Eventide PowerFactor has 10 regulated and well-filtered DC outlets configured in 8 isolated sections. With a total of 1,600mA 

it's a perfect solution for bigger rigs only with pedals using a DC power source. Its three powerful sections with 400mA each will power up to three Eventide stompboxes. 

The first 4 outlets, offering 4x100mA, are perfect for standard 9V battery operated pedals.

10 outlets configured in 8 isolated sections
Toroidal transformer with additional magnetic field shielding
3 powerful DC sections for Eventide stompboxes
Short circuit protection of all outlets
Advanced LED monitoring of each section
Temperature monitoring
115V/230V mains voltage selector switch
Mounting kit for pedal boards included
Durable steel enclosure with 2mm thick top
Size: 158x98x34mm (excl. rubber feet).


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Based on my emails with Poul Ciok the Eventide is made by them and has a few less features than his CIOKS branded unit but not to the extent of bringing it into the country to compete against the Power Factor. Which is most likely why they are not widely available here. To me, its not worth bringing them in when the Power Factor is already widely available in Canada


----------

